# Kolsch And Marzen Recipes



## big d (16/2/04)

never tried either of these beers but with march coming up wouldnt mind putting down a marzen.
also read a bit about kolsch beers.
what do these beers taste like?

anyone have a recipe for either that i can try when i get the yeasts/ingredients together.

cheers
big d


----------



## Doc (16/2/04)

Here is my Oktoberfest-Marzen recipe that got me a gold medal in the Qld Comp and a bronze medal in the Nationals last year.

Will be brewing it again as soon as there is room in the lager fridge.

Beers,
Doc

Doc's Oktoberfest-Marzen

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

09-A German Amber Lager, Oktoberfest/Maerzen

Min OG: 1.050 Max OG: 1.064
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 7 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.40 Wort Size (L): 23.40
Total Grain (kg): 6.04
Anticipated OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.76
Anticipated SRM: 7.9
Anticipated IBU: 27.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 26.00 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.050 SG 12.44 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
53.8 3.25 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
37.3 2.25 kg. Munich Malt Australia 1.038 6
6.6 0.40 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.033 2
2.2 0.13 kg. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40
0.1 0.01 kg. Black Patent Malt America 1.028 525

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
32.00 g. Hallertauer Whole 6.60 23.5 45 min.
16.00 g. Hallertauer Whole 6.60 3.5 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.17 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP920 Old Bavarian Lager


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: 
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 0.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 0.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 0.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 0.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 0.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 0.0 ppm

pH: 0.00


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 6.04
Water Qts: 20.42 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 19.32 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.20 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 78 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 23.35 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## big d (16/2/04)

thanks heaps doc


----------



## Jovial_Monk (16/2/04)

Hmmm Kolsh is an ale brewed in the Koln area of Germany. Light colored beer, don't think I have tasted one either. Oh well, another style to brew.

I have the Maerzen/Octoberfest book by Fix, will see if I can find it and post a recipe from it tonight


Jovial Monk


----------



## big d (16/2/04)

thanks jm


----------



## Jovial_Monk (16/2/04)

Marzen

There is along history to this beer, worth studying to appreciate the style fully (the George & Laurie Fix "Vienna, Marzen, Oktoberfest" book of the Classic Beer Style Series is worth hunting down) and one recipe alone cannot do justice--most modern styles guidelines have little relevance to the history of a beer style. I still have no handle on the style)

Trad Okt/marzen, 19l
3.4K Pils (German Pils, not the Oz stuff)
German light crystal malt, 170g
German dark crystal malt, 170g
english caramel malt 9light crystal) 20L, 170g

4%AA hops, Tett/hallertau/Saaz 50g for bittering & flavor/aroma

OG 1059-63 for which the above grainbill is way insufficient
FG 1012-6 which is not a huge atenuation
IBU: about 25
Yeast: 34/70dry or WY2308

To be more traditional, up the OG quite a bit


OK, bigD, what I have posted is maybe not much help, except to show the complexity behind some beer styles. Modern style guides will often WAY understate the OG and IBUs. Do some research! A recipe database may not help understand a beer.

What is German light & dark crystal malt?? YOU tell ME!





Jovial Monk


----------



## big d (16/2/04)

no its heaps of help jm
been checking out recipes on skotrats and some other fav page whos name doesnt ring a bell and other than the hops which are all pretty much the same just in varying amounts the grain bill does vary between recipes.
being in far north oz where i havent got access to a u beaut o/s import beer shop i cant trial this beer to see what its actually like.will have to wait till i get to perth and see if the international beer shop has any in.
other than that i will get a few more goodies together and try docs version.
grains are probably some of the harder bits of cloning beers of o/s origin but im sure our many great maltsters have some mighty fine and similar malts that are equal to the job.
cheers
big d


----------



## Jovial_Monk (16/2/04)

i dont think the Bailey & Bailey bottleshop on Kensington Rd, Rose Park has any decent Marzens in stock. And that is the best beer shop in Adelaide..

Vienna is just as close to Czeck Republic as Germany, so some Saaz will make it a better, nicer as well as more historical brew.

to brew a more traditional/authentic brew, up the OG and IBUs a bit, we live in effete times.

but to win a comp, stick to BJCP guidelines, effete though they be 

JM


----------



## wedge (17/2/04)

sorry but docs , what is cara-pils dextrine malt, this is just carapil malt or dme is it?


----------



## kook (17/2/04)

Jovial_Monk said:


> i dont think the Bailey & Bailey bottleshop on Kensington Rd, Rose Park has any decent Marzens in stock. And that is the best beer shop in Adelaide..


The international beer shop in Perth stocks two Oktoberfest / Mrzen style beers:

Paulaner Oktoberfest
Hofbrau Oktoberfest

Its not a common style to find over here (to give you an idea the IBS stocks over 300 imported beers alone). The Hofbrau brew is common in Perth though. I've seen it at several bottleshops before.

edit - Oh yeah, and as for Kolsch, as far as I am aware noone imports any Kolsch styled beers in to Australia.


----------



## Doc (17/2/04)

Dextrine malt is cara-pils.
It balances the body and flavour without adding colour to the beer.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Snow (17/2/04)

Big D, 

Ray Mills has a good award-winning Oktoberfest recipe in the Recipes section of the Australian Craft brewer's site www.craftbrewer.org

That's the one I've been doing with the decoction mash.

- Snow.


----------



## wedge (17/2/04)

cheers Doc!


----------



## big d (17/2/04)

thanks snow i will check it out and add it to my growing recipe list.

kook will check out leifs shop when next in perth.im hanging out to try some more import beers.

cheers
big d


----------

